# Sticky  General relocation questions answered



## jenswaters

*1. Apply for a personal IRD (tax) number*
If you are working you must pay tax. For more info, visit www.ird.govt.nz.To do this you need an IRD (Inland Revenue Department) number. Your children will also need to have IRD numbers to receive government benefits.
Website: Inland Revenue - Te Tari Taake 
Application form for Personal IRD numbers: Adult IR 595, Child IR 594
You need to attach a photocopy of ONE of the following forms of identification:
•	Birth certificate 
•	Passport (must show page with passport number and personal details) 
•	NZ photo identification such as a driver’s licence. 
•	Certificate of identity 

*2. Open a bank account*
It is a good idea to open a bank account as soon as possible. Banks usually ask for three forms of identification, one of which should have a photo on it, e.g. passport, overseas driver’s licence. Many banks have multilingual call centres to help non-English-speaking customers. All banks are not the same and charge different fees for their services. They may also offer different types of services. If you get a credit card or bank (EFTPOS) card the bank will give you a PIN (Personal Identification Number). Do not tell your PIN to anyone. If you lose your bankcard or think someone else has your PIN, contact your bank straight away on their 0800 number.
EFTPOS: (Electronic Funds Transfer at Point Of Sale):
EFTPOS is available in most shops in New Zealand. You can use your bankcard to make payments in shops using EFTPOS machines. You also need a PIN number. Check it out with a bank near you.
Banks have many other services. They have competent staff who will discuss and explain their services. Be sure you ask all the questions and acquire knowledge of the services you may want to use.
•	ANZ Banking Group: (New Zealand) Limited: Personal - Online Banking | ANZ 
•	ASB Bank Limited: www.asbbank.co.nz 
•	Bank of New Zealand: www.bnz.co.nz 
•	Kiwi Bank Limited: Kiwibank - Banking New Zealand
•	National Bank: Redirect | ANZ 
•	Westpac Banking Corporation: Westpac New Zealand - Helping Kiwis with their personal banking
Most banks are open for business Monday to Friday between the hours of 9.00am - 5.00pm 

*3. Find a place to live and where to buy your food*
Most newcomers decide to rent a house or apartment when they arrive until they know the areas and can find a house to buy in the suburb they choose. There are many types of houses available. You should also think about the school you want your children to attend because schools have home zones (see under Choose a school).
Renting a private house or flat:
Properties for rent are usually advertised in newspapers. Look in the classified advertisements section under Houses To Let and Accommodation Vacant. You can also visit or call a real estate agent to look at their list of houses for rent. You can also check on various websites such as trademe
Buying a house:
Properties for sale are advertised through local real estate agents. Listings are also found in the local newspapers, the New Zealand Herald, local community newspapers, as well as in Property Press available at your local real estate agencies. It is useful to consult your lawyer for advice, before making a final decision.
Where to buy your food
There are many supermarkets, butcher shops (fresh meat outlets), fresh fruit, and vegetable markets, all around the district. These are listed in the Yellow Pages of the telephone book. Some of these supermarkets carry stocks of international foods as do some smaller grocery stores.The main choices include New World (the most selection, but often agreed to be the more expensive), Countdown (a very good selection with average prices), and PaknSave (the cheapest, especially for bulk buying, but less choice).

*4. Choose a school for your children*
All children in New Zealand must be enrolled in school by the time they are age 6 to 16. Most children begin school on or soon after their 5th birthday. Visit the Ministry of Education website - Welcome to the Ministry of Education - Ministry of Education

Types of schools:
Most students attend state-funded public schools, but there are other options such as religious based schools (eg: Catholic, Christian), special schools, and boarding schools.
To obtain a government report on any particular school go to website -www.ero.govt.nz 
Home zones:
Check the ‘school zone’ before enrolling your child in a school. If you live out-of-zone your child may have to go on a waiting list.
School terms:
School starts at the end of January and ends mid December and is sectioned into 4 terms. More information about the New Zealand education system can be found at Welcome to the Ministry of Education - Ministry of Education 
VIP LAW - By law, children under the age of 14 years are not allowed to stay in a house unsupervised. To leave children under the supervision of other children who are under the age of 14 is also illegal.
*
5. Job search / self employment*
To work in New Zealand you must have (a) citizenship in New Zealand or Australia; or (b)a residence permit, work permit or a Variation of Conditions which allows you to work on a student or visitor permit. 
You should have an up-to-date Curriculum Vitae (CV), one that is suitable to present to NZ Employers. A CV tells the potential employer about your education, work experience and skills. Your documents may have to be officially translated. See Yellow Pages of the telephone book and listed under the title of Interpreter & Translation Services. 
Career Services has free services for migrant job seekers. These include information, advice, guidance and strategies for effective job seeking. They will also help you prepare your CV. Ph: (09) 438 8875 or 0800 222 733, or visit Homepage :: Careers New Zealand.
Where to look for jobs 
Recruitment Agencies: These are listed in the Yellow Pages of the local telephone book under “Personnel Consultants” and “Human Resources Management Consultants.” 
Newspapers: Local newspapers, and The NZ Herald for jobs advertised in the region you are living in. There are many recruitment agencies listed in the Yellow Pages.
Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site 
Homepage :: Careers New Zealand 
www.newkiwis.govt.nz 
JobCafe - NZ's Best online Talent Pool & Job Site; Jobs, Job Seekers, Job Advertísing, Job Board, Head Hunting, Employees, Employers, IT Jobs, Retail Jobs, Health Jobs, Engineering Jobs, Government Jobs, Manufacturing Jobs, Management Jobs, Recruitme 
NZ Herald Jobs - New Zealand Employment, Careers & Job Search 
www.jobstuff.co.nz 
www.worksite.govt.nz 
NZ Herald: New Zealand's Latest News, Business, Sport, Weather, Travel, Technology, Entertainment, Politics, Finance, Health, Environment and Science 
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me 
Careerjet.co.nz - Jobs & Careers in New Zealand 

*6. Driving in New Zealand:*
You can drive using a current overseas licence or an international driving permit for a maximum of one year after you arrive. It is recommended that you read a Road Safety brochure. Some are available in different languages. They can advise you about “What’s Different About Driving in New Zealand” or you can visit NZ Transport Agency | NZ Transport Agency or phone 0800 822 422 
You must convert your overseas licence to a New Zealand driver’s licence before one year has transpired. You will have to pass a theory test and, depending on the country you have come from, pass a practical driving test as well. 
The Transport Safety Authority and its driver licensing agents can supply you with an application form for an overseas licence conversion.
In New Zealand you must carry your driver’s licence or permit at all times when you are driving. If your overseas licence is not in English, NZTA suggest you carry an official translation with you.
Drivers who are new to this country, people learning to drive and people wanting to gain a new licence class need to refer to the ROAD CODE. You can buy a copy or read one at your public library. For more information: www.ltsa.govt.nz or phone 0800 822 422 
If you have young children in the car, they must use an approved child safety seat. Do not leave unsupervised children in the car. Car seats are available for hire from Plunket

*7. Find a regular doctor (GP) or a Primary Health Care Provider*Find a family doctorIt is a good idea to register with a family doctor or GP (General Practitioner) when you move into the District. A GP is your primary health care provider. To find a GP look in the front section of the telephone directory under Registered Medical Practitioners & Medical Centres. If a member of your family is sick, your GP is the first person you should call.
You are free to register with a GP of your choice. See listings for local registered general practitioners in the front of the white pages of the telephone book. 
GPs set their own fees and provide different services from other GPs. Fees vary so check with the GP before deciding which one to enrol with. 
Children under 6 years can visit the doctor for free. 
If you have health insurance, some or all of your costs may be covered. To find a health insurer go to the Yellow Pages of the local telephone book for listings under - Insurance Medical. 
For an explanation of the New Zealand health system and health insurance see Home Page - Everybody - Health Information for New Zealanders 
Healthline | Ministry of Health
Having a Baby
Permanent residents and long term work permit holders are entitled to free maternity care in New Zealand. Once you find out you are pregnant you need to register with a midwife who will look after your health while you are pregnant and deliver your baby. 
Midwifery practices can be found in the Yellow Pages.
Plunket is a national society providing services for children under 5 years. Plunket has information for new parents at parent centres. For help and support. Plunket - Parenting advice, car seat hire, PlunketLine, Plunket nurse visits, Plunket clinics or free phone: 0800 933 922. Children’s car seats can also be rented from the Plunket Society.

*8. Emergency Services*
Accident and sudden sickness:
In the case of a sudden sickness or serious accident, you can visit an Accident and Medical Centre, often called an A and E (Accident and Emergency) Clinic, in your local area, or the emergency department of a public hospital. 
You can call the Ambulance service by ringing 111. There is usually a call-out fee approxiamtely $80

Hope this helps. Please feel free to add to it!!

Jen


----------



## SieR

Hi Jen
Thanks for the info you have posted.
I am in the planning stages at the moment and your post is very useful. Thanks Sie


----------



## LT2009

Thanks for sharing!

Talk about complete information on a specific subject, this is the most detailed "how to" post that I've ever read. I'm still in college right now so maybe this tip will be very useful for me once I get a job in about 3 or 4 years from now. But at least now I know where to look for information about getting started here in NZ.


----------



## juliecraven

Great info on here
Thank you


----------



## henderson77

*Advice on jobs*

Hello. My family and I are wanting to relocate from UK to New Zealand and we were wanting some help please from people who have made this move already, Me.. Im a joiner with 20 years experience, my wife is a newly qualified teacher who has not yet completed her induction year (will this be a problem?) and my 3 children aged 17, 12 and 10. I know its an expensive process but have been quoted NZD$1995 to help me secure a job ready for our arrival, i was hoping not to pay this expense as its already expensive enough, 
Please can someone offer some advice or suggest some firms that need joiners please


----------



## escapedtonz

henderson77 said:


> Hello. My family and I are wanting to relocate from UK to New Zealand and we were wanting some help please from people who have made this move already, Me.. Im a joiner with 20 years experience, my wife is a newly qualified teacher who has not yet completed her induction year (will this be a problem?) and my 3 children aged 17, 12 and 10. I know its an expensive process but have been quoted NZD$1995 to help me secure a job ready for our arrival, i was hoping not to pay this expense as its already expensive enough,
> Please can someone offer some advice or suggest some firms that need joiners please


Hi,
First off - don't hand over any money to anyone who promises to find you a job in return for a payment.
I'd be very concerned.
Jobs are found by your own research and determination. Sounds very dodgy to me.
The only person or company we handed over money to when we started the process was an authorised Immigration Agency called "Working In" based in Auckland. We met them at an emigration expo and after interviews etc and a bit of negotiation decided to use their services instead of applying ourselves as our emigration was unlikely to be straightforward.

Before giving you any advice on jobs etc, tell us how far down the line you are.
First off....... have you looked through the Immigration NZ website - www.immigration.govt.nz ?
This is your first port of call to find out if you are eligible to emigrate here and if so what type of visa to apply for.

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## henderson77

thanks so much for your response, i have contacted a firm who are based in London at the moment recruiting tradespeople to go to NZ and as you rightly said he didnt ask for money and said he gets paid by the company who employ me 
thanks for your advice.


----------



## bikaz

hello everyone 
my hubby and I are considering a move to NZ or Australia but don't know what to do my hubby is a qualified plasterer and cant get the skilled working visa in oz through his age is over 45 so now the point is we would like to have a warmer better weather than here in the UK is NZ warm or the same as the UK cold and rainy all year trough can anybody tell me that it would be a big help we haven't got any small children we only moving with our 2 dogs and this firm you said what employs on the moment tradesman are they looking for plasterers too any help would be great to make the right decision OZ is warm but is it too warm TO WORK ON THE BUILDING SITE NZ IS THERE ANY NICE WARM PLACES TOO .ANY ADVICES WOULD BE HELPFUL KAZ AND WILL:ranger:


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> hello everyone
> my hubby and I are considering a move to NZ or Australia but don't know what to do my hubby is a qualified plasterer and cant get the skilled working visa in oz through his age is over 45 so now the point is we would like to have a warmer better weather than here in the UK is NZ warm or the same as the UK cold and rainy all year trough can anybody tell me that it would be a big help we haven't got any small children we only moving with our 2 dogs and this firm you said what employs on the moment tradesman are they looking for plasterers too any help would be great to make the right decision OZ is warm but is it too warm TO WORK ON THE BUILDING SITE NZ IS THERE ANY NICE WARM PLACES TOO .ANY ADVICES WOULD BE HELPFUL KAZ AND WILL:ranger:


Hi,

The weather you get all depends on where you would settle.
We've been in Wellington just over a year now and the weather has really surprised us. Much better than we ever expected. Yes it does get windy with driving rain but no more so than Manchester in my opinion.
On the whole the weather we've experienced has been very good and we've had an excellent summer.
I'd say summer average - min 15 deg C / max 27 deg C.
Winter average - min 3 deg C / max 15 deg C.
We saw two sleet showers, a couple of frosts & no minus temp values last winter with a fair bit of rain but it just doesn't seem as miserable as the UK. Still bright with blue skies often.

With your hubby being a plasterer I'd expect you to be heading to the South Island and Christchurch.
This is more like the UK weather wise but has more of the extremes. Christchurch can be really cold with snow in winter but then again can be very warm and settled in summer (as it was this year) up to the mid 30's.

If you want warm then you only have the option of the North of the North Island - around Auckland and further up in Northland which is more sub tropical. 
Yes it is warmer but also a lot wetter and more humid. South of Auckland around Hamilton also definitely a few degrees warmer than Wellington most of the time but due to the flat terrain suffers from lots of fog and frosts in winter.


----------



## bikaz

hi again I am not sure what to do we are considering on the moment more the north as there is it not so cold but we have to see of my hubby can get work we are a wee bit critical with Christchurch with al the earthquicks what we wrote in the facs from NZ so don't know of that is save to live there build a life and than it gets destroid from an earthquick hmm don't know ???kaz


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> hi again I am not sure what to do we are considering on the moment more the north as there is it not so cold but we have to see of my hubby can get work we are a wee bit critical with Christchurch with al the earthquicks what we wrote in the facs from NZ so don't know of that is save to live there build a life and than it gets destroid from an earthquick hmm don't know ???kaz


Yes the north will be warmer but also wetter and more humid the further North you go.

It will all hinge on where your hubby can find work and you'll live near to wherever his work is then whilst in that position, decide if the place and lifestyle there are for you. If not you can always look elsewhere whilst you are here.

We originally intended to go to Christchurch or Wellington but the earthquakes in Christchurch completely put us off, however after visiting we wouldn't have any problems living there now. It really is a beautiful place.
In my opinion, your just as exposed to the dangers of earthquakes etc in Wellington or Auckland or anywhere else in NZ just as much as Christchurch. They could happen anywhere and anytime here. As I said we are in Wellington and predictions are that it is well overdue a big quake and we live only a few Km's from the fault line which runs around the back of the city.
Heck my work building is virtually built on it!!!

We are prepared for an earthquake event at work and at home which is as much as one can do really. 
Can't live your life worrying about it or you wouldn't live here. 
If it happens - it happens. We just hope that the decisions we have made on where we are living etc reduce the risks.


----------



## bikaz

it is good to hear that you and your family are so positive about it I mean your are right can happen anywhere and anytimes I hope he can find a workplace in NZ he is a qualified plasterer sind over 25 years and want to leave now the UK its horrible here and it doesn't get any better so we wont to go and live our life in a different style than here and I would like to get later on a small b&b in NZ I hope that worked out for me what you think will it work for me I don't know how it is with holiday makers in NZ any feedback for me atol I hope I keep you not of any important things but I am glad to get as many info as possible thanks kaz :ranger:


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> it is good to hear that you and your family are so positive about it I mean your are right can happen anywhere and anytimes I hope he can find a workplace in NZ he is a qualified plasterer sind over 25 years and want to leave now the UK its horrible here and it doesn't get any better so we wont to go and live our life in a different style than here and I would like to get later on a small b&b in NZ I hope that worked out for me what you think will it work for me I don't know how it is with holiday makers in NZ any feedback for me atol I hope I keep you not of any important things but I am glad to get as many info as possible thanks kaz :ranger:


Yes being positive is the only option. 
There are many earthquakes every day - maybe 40 or so however we've only felt 1 in the 13 months we've been here.
Seismic activity, volcanoes/earthquakes also interests me greatly and I kind of love having it all on the doorstep 
Yes we too were fed up of life in the UK. Dismal weather, rising cost of living etc etc.
Came here for adventure, a better quality of life and an excellent lifestyle for our little one growing up.
Don't get me wrong it isn't easy and it isn't paradise but in our eyes it is much better in many ways than the UK.
Life here is just so different and it takes some getting used to but now we've settled somewhat and have friends it is great.

With your hubby a long serving plasterer he shouldn't have any problems finding work but don't think for one minute you're going to make money here. It's almost impossible to earn an equivalent salary than in the UK, especially when first getting here. Doesn't matter how long he will have been plastering in the UK, when he comes here he'll be considered a newbie until he proves himself. May take 2 years before he's earning like all the other skilled workers and will most definitely need to adapt to the different styles here and the different materials.

Yes there are a lot of b&b's but it'll be an expensive thing to get into.
If you want to command the most money with a regular stream of business go for a motel with many rooms or buy cheap property, do it up and rent it out short or long term.
Rental prices in NZ are astronomical - double the UK on average.
We have visions of buying a decent house on a plot big enough for another dwelling on it in the future that we can offer as short term rental and use that as an investment.


----------



## bikaz

my hubby just ask what a plasterer on the moment eabd over in NZ any ideas?now we have to see that we the visa and workpermit in the run getting what you think how long will that take do you need the medical for the NZ vixa aswell and do we need an agend for the visa how did you found your way to settle when you touch down in NZ was it difficult did you had work and a place to stay how went that by you ??is your wife working too ?? Karin and william


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> my hubby just ask what a plasterer on the moment eabd over in NZ any ideas?now we have to see that we the visa and workpermit in the run getting what you think how long will that take do you need the medical for the NZ vixa aswell and do we need an agend for the visa how did you found your way to settle when you touch down in NZ was it difficult did you had work and a place to stay how went that by you ??is your wife working too ?? Karin and william


After a year or two of proving himself a newly qualified plasterer can expect to earn between $15 and $18 an hour. Before this they would likely be on the minimum wage.
Very experienced plasterers, or those running their own business, may earn between $25 and $35 an hour or more depending on the area and client/contract.
It all depends where on the scale an employer is willing to place your hubby taking into account the employer has no idea how good his skills are.

Period to secure the visa depends which visa you apply for ?

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/

Yes you will need to supply medicals, police certificates, proof of qualifications and experience etc etc.
You can use an authorised Immigration Agent if you wish but it is possible to do it all yourselves and save the cost. 
I'd say if your circumstances are all normal and there aren't any surprises with your health etc then do it yourself.
If you expect complications then use an Immigration Agent. 
Whichever way you do it you still have a lot of work to do but its fairly straightforward. You still have to fill in all the forms whichever way you choose. With an agent you always have someone available to answer questions and guide you all the way.
We used an agent as our case was never going to be straightforward but it was still fairly intensive with a lot of paperwork, photocopies, letters from doctors etc etc which all cost money!

We secured Resident visas first (Aug 11) then I set about trying to land a job.
Took a few weeks for a suitable post to appear on www.seek.co.nz but I was interviewed and came runner up to a kiwi who should always get a job in their own country over an immigrant.
Didn't take long for other jobs to appear and by the beginning of Dec I had two contracts on the table from different companies so we sat down as a family and picked the most suitable.
All the employment stuff, relocation expenses etc all agreed/arranged by mid Jan 12 and we flew out 1st Mar 12.
We arranged a holiday home for our first 8 weeks here whilst still in the UK which was fully furnished.
Just trawled the small ads - especially www.trademe.co.nz as there are loads of rental ads.
We then lined up a more permanent unfurnished rental when we knew the date our shipping container was landing which we are still living in. All worked out quite well.

Yes we have settled. I did very quickly probably as I was working, learning a new job and meeting lots of people everyday.
It has taken my wife a longer time to adjust and settle but I'm glad to say she has done now and has a number of friends.
As I said it takes some getting used to as it is so different than the UK. When people say its like UK 20/30 years ago they aren't kidding!!!

Since we have a toddler my wife has only just started to look for work. She's a nurse so will always be able to find work wherever we are. Luckily she has enquired locally at the GP's and it seems she may have landed some time with them to gain some experience in practice nursing which is what she fancies instead of hospital work again.

Good luck.


----------



## bikaz

now you was very lucky there can you tell as wich agentyou had and who did shipped your things over to NZ for you did you had any animals to ship see we haven't any children they are all adult but we have two dogs and none of the kids want to take them so they have to come with as did you took al your furniture with you or is there some what is better to buy over in nz likes the washing machine and the hob and the tv and things like that the beds and all this things want my hubby things its cheaper to buy againe over in NZ and I am not sure want we would need a big container anyways we have some items but not that much so it is the point is it better to take the things or better buy it againe that's here the question you being there now sind a year what would you say to that ? how is the electricity I mean the plugs can I use the kitchen machines from the UK over in NZ or does that not work with the system oh so much to ask and I hope I don't bore you to death lol I would like to stay with you and your family in contact to let you know how we getting on and maybe meet us when we are over in NZ what you think is that possible Iwe would be very happy to have a friend over there ok never meet but its never to late ? so cant waite for more news from you and your family 
oh by the way went to bet UK time at 5.30 was waiting but went too late so the time different is still ther lol hope to hear from you soon Karin and William :ranger:


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> now you was very lucky there can you tell as wich agentyou had and who did shipped your things over to NZ for you did you had any animals to ship see we haven't any children they are all adult but we have two dogs and none of the kids want to take them so they have to come with as did you took al your furniture with you or is there some what is better to buy over in nz likes the washing machine and the hob and the tv and things like that the beds and all this things want my hubby things its cheaper to buy againe over in NZ and I am not sure want we would need a big container anyways we have some items but not that much so it is the point is it better to take the things or better buy it againe that's here the question you being there now sind a year what would you say to that ? how is the electricity I mean the plugs can I use the kitchen machines from the UK over in NZ or does that not work with the system oh so much to ask and I hope I don't bore you to death lol I would like to stay with you and your family in contact to let you know how we getting on and maybe meet us when we are over in NZ what you think is that possible Iwe would be very happy to have a friend over there ok never meet but its never to late ? so cant waite for more news from you and your family
> oh by the way went to bet UK time at 5.30 was waiting but went too late so the time different is still ther lol hope to hear from you soon Karin and William :ranger:


We didn't have any pets, was just me wife and a baby.
We used an agent called "WorkingIn" based in Auckland. We met them at an emigration expo in Manchester and were offering free initial consultations/advice about EOI points, skilled migrant category visas etc and if you decided to sign up with them there and then they were basically offering a hall price service.
We used PSS International to ship our household goods. They were excellent and I would recommend them. There are a few international shipping companies so good idea to get quotes from them all and pick the one that provides the best service for you.
We took everything with us from our house in the UK.
All furniture, appliances, beds, bedding, tv's - everything apart from our cars, motorbike and the lawnmower.
I'd advise you to take everything you have and buy more for the container to fill it as its the same cost whether its half full or full.
Everything for home is more expensive here, furniture, appliances, beds, bedding, homewares, curtains, towels........ In fact it would be easier to post a list of things that are cheaper as that's so much easier :-
Fuel!!! (at the moment)
$2.20 a litre petrol, $1.55 a litre diesel.
Car road tax - $278 per year.
Car insurance - approx half the cost.
No council tax.
There is nothing that I would recommend you buy here instead of UK. If its an appliance or electronics in the UK, just cut the plug off when you get here and get the hubby to replace it with an NZ plug top.
All UK appliances/electronics work here as the domestic electricity voltage and frequency are the same 240v/50hz but you will need a plug/socket adapter as these are different. We bought a big bag of them before we came and then slowly replaced the plug tops one by one.
Where you use many items in the same position - ie tv, DVD player, games console just use one adapter or change the plug top on a UK 4 way extension and plug all the items in the extension keeping the UK plugs on. We've done this with our tv combo in the lounge and also with the pc/printer/shredder/camera dock in our home office.

Ask away with questions - we are here to help. 
The forum was excellent in answering a lot of our questions before we came and yes keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on with the process. You can just post a new thread or use the PM facility to message individual members directly and if you ever come to Wellington in the future we can always meet for coffee, lunch with the family.

Ps I forgot to mention.
I have a friend who's a roofer here with his own business and knows way better than me how it works with trade people here.
He only employs 1 person permanently. All his other staff are contracted in depending on his workload.
This may be the same situation for your hubby ?
Just letting you know that he may have to work for himself or on the books of a contracting agency and not sure how that fairs with Immigration and the visa.
Also he may be expected to do a lot more than just plastering - ie he may have to board out and undertake other skills under the same title. I'd advise you to research the job here as the skills people use under a job title in UK don't relate to the same job title here. It may be wise for your hubby to look at getting other skills and qualifications under his belt in the run up to emigration. He may also need to do the IELTS exam ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bikaz

hello or should I say good morning lol I just had my dinner !!!! now that is all very intressting I think billy is in many other sides smart he is tiling and cornishing and roughcasting and,and it is a lot in his job what he have learnt now explain me please why he needs an IELTS he is born in the UK ??? I am not but that is what I speak English and german what is your trade in NZ when you don't mind that I ask you ? oh I was watching today in the internet the life coverstory about the Christchurch earthquake oh god that was someyhing did you ever watch that there died 64 people oh man and you realy don't mind .It would be greate when your friend could have a look around of anybody meeds a qualified plasterer that would be very kind of you .awaiting your answer Karin and William :ranger:


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> hello or should I say good morning lol I just had my dinner !!!! now that is all very intressting I think billy is in many other sides smart he is tiling and cornishing and roughcasting and,and it is a lot in his job what he have learnt now explain me please why he needs an IELTS he is born in the UK ??? I am not but that is what I speak English and german what is your trade in NZ when you don't mind that I ask you ? oh I was watching today in the internet the life coverstory about the Christchurch earthquake oh god that was someyhing did you ever watch that there died 64 people oh man and you realy don't mind .It would be greate when your friend could have a look around of anybody meeds a qualified plasterer that would be very kind of you .awaiting your answer Karin and William :ranger:


Hello again,

Good that your hubby has got other skills.

I'm not saying either of you will need to pass IELTS, it all depends on your circumstances and the visa you are hoping to apply for.
Under skilled migrant category visa all persons on an application must have a good understanding of English and the principal applicant must show a better standard of English over that of his or her spouse / partner / children.
It doesn't matter if you are English and have been brought up in England all your life with English parents, the requirement now is all persons must prove it and the main method used to do this is to pass IELTS with a minimum score of 6.5, however there are other ways to prove you have the English requirement.
Always better to check if you do or don't need to do the IELTS.

I've been in the electricity industry for 25 years and have been an electrical engineer for the past 15 of them specialising in Transmission and Grid Networks.

Sorry, my friend doesn't know of any employer looking for a plasterer. He just knows a lot of people in all trades associated with houses and buildings as he comes across them in his profession as a waterproofer so knows how it all works.

Yes I've seen the documentary about the Christchurch earthquake. Very interesting and shocking all the same. After visiting and seeing the damage and where / how some of the people died it is surprising that we didn't want to get out of there as fast as we could but the place being so beautiful, had the opposite effect.
It really has such a good English feel to it, one could be in a Cheshire town instead of the Southern Hemisphere.
Doubt we will ever get the chance to live there though. Wrong way for us, we're looking for higher temperatures and less wind so hoping to move North to the Bay Of Plenty - Tauranga, Mount Maunganui at some point in the next year or so.


----------



## bikaz

aha so you move away from wellington aswell and up in the north is iy saver ?there is nothing to be afraid of or is there ? you see my hubby said he don't wont to build his life and than trough natural damage is all gone that would be hard is in the north any kind of danger atoll.
oh by the way Happy Easter from Karin and will from Scotland


----------



## escapedtonz

bikaz said:


> aha so you move away from wellington aswell and up in the north is iy saver ?there is nothing to be afraid of or is there ? you see my hubby said he don't wont to build his life and than trough natural damage is all gone that would be hard is in the north any kind of danger atoll.
> oh by the way Happy Easter from Karin and will from Scotland


We wouldn't normally but I have the opportunity of working out of our other office in Hamilton which would allow us to sample life further North. May as well utilise the opportunity than waste it.
We have visited the area a few times and really love it around Mount Maunganui. The weather is noticeably better and always a few degrees warmer with the winter average much better than Wellington.
It is the type of place we always dreamed of living and bringing up a family so the transfer request is in but doesn't mean it'll happen soon. Just have to be patient.

Wouldn't say its any safer than anywhere else. The Bay Of Plenty is close to Rotorua which is the centre of seismic activity in the North Island other than Tongariro, so you could say I'm considering a move from one risky place to another.
Personally don't think there is anything to be afraid of so long as you make all the right decisions to reduce the risk as much as possible - i.e. avoid living close to a cliff edge or very close to water etc etc
There is danger anywhere in NZ. No more in the North Island than the South Island in my opinion. The experts may say differently ?
A big earthquake could happen anywhere at anytime so why worry about it.
We've only felt one and it was pretty shocking and that happened 200km off the Taranaki coast out at sea, so not even on land anywhere near us but it goes to prove they are there so you can't take life for granted.
We are just taught to be prepared and it is drilled into you what to do in the event of an earthquake.

Happy Easter !


----------



## bikaz

alright that is a relieve you see it is more my hubby what does have still some question marks in his head that is what I come altime with new what if when ... and you being great to answer them as good as you can thanks vert much you are very kind need to go to bed now its already 6 am here so night,night speak to you soon Karin and will


----------



## Wrg160

Hi, I have been looking into Emirgration for our family for some years (training as a nurse) and I have been told although nursing is on the absolute skills shortage list there aren't any jobs?? Anyone have any experience of this? Also I have to start applying for jobs and am not sure whether to look at acute care or community nursing!! Argh!! All too far away but like to be organised. X x x


----------



## escapedtonz

Wrg160 said:


> Hi, I have been looking into Emirgration for our family for some years (training as a nurse) and I have been told although nursing is on the absolute skills shortage list there aren't any jobs?? Anyone have any experience of this? Also I have to start applying for jobs and am not sure whether to look at acute care or community nursing!! Argh!! All too far away but like to be organised. X x x


Whoever told you that doesn't have any clue!
There's loads of nursing jobs and even if you can't find a particular one in the place you want to work it usually only needs a visit with your cv to place you on the list for the next job that does come up or a post may be created for you ?

Unsure if your lack of experience in a non- training post would go against you ?

On the job hunting - you probably won't get anywhere if you haven't got a visa to come and work here - or you're at least on path to applying.
In general employers don't consider you unless you are in complete demand and it is essential they get you here asap. 
On the remote occasion this happens you are usually offered a job then you apply for the visa to work here and your new employer assists Immigration to get the visa through quickly.

It's the classic catch 22. Can't get a job without the visa but can't get a visa without the job.


----------



## Wrg160

escapedtonz said:


> Whoever told you that doesn't have any clue!
> There's loads of nursing jobs and even if you can't find a particular one in the place you want to work it usually only needs a visit with your cv to place you on the list for the next job that does come up or a post may be created for you ?
> 
> Unsure if your lack of experience in a non- training post would go against you ?
> 
> On the job hunting - you probably won't get anywhere if you haven't got a visa to come and work here - or you're at least on path to applying.
> In general employers don't consider you unless you are in complete demand and it is essential they get you here asap.
> On the remote occasion this happens you are usually offered a job then you apply for the visa to work here and your new employer assists Immigration to get the visa through quickly.
> 
> It's the classic catch 22. Can't get a job without the visa but can't get a visa without the job.




Thank you so much for your reply. My husband is due to start Uni in the autumn and I am hoping to qualify and start work so if all goes to some
Sort of plan then before I apply I should have at least two years experience of nursing so hopefully that will be an easier transition. Thank you for your information and I will keep coming back to visit and see all the other useful info posted too. Thank you again. X x x


----------



## CaliDO

Thank you for all the helpful information in this post. My husband, small son and I are hoping to move to NZ near the end of this year or the beginning of next.


----------



## Coachgirl

Hi Kaz,
How did you get on? Have you moved out to NZ yet?
Regards
Elizabeth


----------



## bikaz

no I haven't there are so many things what we wasn't prepared for oh got but you can better talk about in PM regards kaz


----------



## Coachgirl

Hi,
My partner and I are starting to sort out our house and pack things up. Initially we are coming out on a fact finding/research visit whilst all our items are going into storage. 
Can anyone offer any advice about what sort of items arn't allowed into NZ ?
I am a fan of BodyShop Hemp Foot Protector, it's a sealed pot but don't want to put it my suitcase if it's going to cause any problems.
Also - does anyone have any tips about boxing things up? Ive never moved house before and am a complete hoarder so not really sure where to start!
If my partner gets a job offer while out in NZ, he will need his tools, does anyone know if these can be sent in mail ?
Best Wishes
CG.


----------



## escapedtonz

Coachgirl said:


> Hi,
> My partner and I are starting to sort out our house and pack things up. Initially we are coming out on a fact finding/research visit whilst all our items are going into storage.
> Can anyone offer any advice about what sort of items arn't allowed into NZ ?
> I am a fan of BodyShop Hemp Foot Protector, it's a sealed pot but don't want to put it my suitcase if it's going to cause any problems.
> Also - does anyone have any tips about boxing things up? Ive never moved house before and am a complete hoarder so not really sure where to start!
> If my partner gets a job offer while out in NZ, he will need his tools, does anyone know if these can be sent in mail ?
> Best Wishes
> CG.


Hi,

It’s best not to bring any food, animal products or plant products with you. Not all are prohibited, but it’s easier if you just leave them in the UK. Some items – such as meat, fruit, and honey are completely prohibited. 
New Zealand, in common with most other countries, takes a serious view of any attempt to import illegal drugs, hazardous items and substances, weapons, anything whatsoever to do with terrorism and any objectionable material be it books/magazines/dvd's.
I think you'll be fine with the foot protector as it's just hemp seed oil, so long as it's in your luggage and it's sealed. I would most certainly declare it though on the passenger card and this way Maf will ask you the question - what is it ? then make a decision if it's ok or not.

Tools can be sent by mail or more to the point as an air freight package but its expensive as the cost goes off the weight and the tools must be meticulously clean and free from rust or any other products - washed, scrubbed, disinfected then wrapped up. Maf will no doubt want to inspect the package when it arrives which will be at your additional cost and you must be in the country when it arrives as someone has to be responsible for it.

If you are going for long term packing for storage of your goods and packaging for the air freight I would recommend you don't diy. Packing things up is real easy but doing it right so things inside last the distance is a job for professional using the right type of materials - not a Tesco's box and newspaper 
Yes it costs more but rather that and peace of mind and they will also do the inventory for the air freight for NZ customs and maf using all the right forms etc.

Regards,


----------



## pmbpro

Wow. Thanks so much for the detailed, yet concise information in the initial posts, and the subsequent info shared by others in this thread. I've learned so much already, all in one place! I really appreciate it.


----------



## pmbpro

jenswaters said:


> 5. Job search / self employment[/U][/B]
> To work in New Zealand you must have (a) citizenship in New Zealand or Australia; or (b)a residence permit, work permit or a Variation of Conditions which allows you to work on a student or visitor permit.


This will be the toughie. I've seen mostly jobs that fit perfectly (even better than where I live now!), but it was where one has to already have the work permit/visa or residency. I'm not sure how one can get a job offer _without_ a permit, or a permit without a job offer. I'm way too old for the "Working Holiday" visa, so it would have to be the Skilled Migrant visa. I'm also concerned that I could lose points if it takes too long, due to my age bracket alone.

I have 90 points (may have to double-check that, as I had 100 the first time I tried it a week prior), but I know for sure I'd need a job offer to have a better chance, especially in my profession (Graphic Designer -- print and digital production). I've prepared my CVs, digital samples, online portfolio and references to give it all I got 100%.

However, I'm curious...
Has anyone here received a job offer from a NZ company yet they _did not_ have a work permit/visa already (or had 100 points or fewer)? If so, how long was your search before you found the job?


----------



## Coachgirl

Brilliant thanks for that - random stuff keeps coming into my mind.

I am a keen biker, and have leather trousers, gloves, motorcycle jacket - are they permitted into NZ ??

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Coachgirl said:


> Brilliant thanks for that - random stuff keeps coming into my mind.
> 
> I am a keen biker, and have leather trousers, gloves, motorcycle jacket - are they permitted into NZ ??
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,

Yes of course so long as they are clean - I'm meaning free from splattered flies!
Brought all my biking gear without any problems. 2 leather suits, 2 textile jackets, boots, gloves, lids etc etc.
Only thing I didn't bring was the bike. I'd owned it from new 4 years so thought new country new bike 
One tip I would give you.
If you want new biking gear, buy it overseas and ship it with the rest of your belongings. All biking gear is expensive here.
You can take a chance and buy stuff online from overseas but even though its cheaper, there's a chance of getting stung for import tax and there's no option of returning items that don't fit or aren't suitable.

Regards,


----------



## Coachgirl

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes of course so long as they are clean - I'm meaning free from splattered flies!
> Brought all my biking gear without any problems. 2 leather suits, 2 textile jackets, boots, gloves, lids etc etc.
> Only thing I didn't bring was the bike. I'd owned it from new 4 years so thought new country new bike
> One tip I would give you.
> If you want new biking gear, buy it overseas and ship it with the rest of your belongings. All biking gear is expensive here.
> You can take a chance and buy stuff online from overseas but even though its cheaper, there's a chance of getting stung for import tax and there's no option of returning items that don't fit or aren't suitable.
> 
> Regards,


Excellent thanks - I wasn't sure about bring the lids... didnt' know if there was different rules & regs about the standard of protective head gear over there.


----------



## k.Marie_Me

*Order of things*

Alright, so I'm needing some help in knowing where to start with this whole process. My husband and I want to transfer from North Carolina ((USA)) to NZ, but I have no idea where to start. It will be he and I, our nearly one year old son and our three year old Pomeranian/chihuahua mix dog. Furniture-wise, we're only planning on taking our son's bedroom set, our couches, some pots and pans, and whatever clothing/personal care products that we'd need. The company that my husband is currently employed with has a location in Aukland, and he's going to inquire about any positions that might be open or opening up that he could be transferred for. I know that to apply for a work visa, you basically need proof that you're already hired, so that part of the application process is still in the air. I'm not working right now, as I stay at home with our son, but I will be starting to hand weave wraps for baby carrying, some of which I will sell. I was told that if I'm planning on working at ALL that I'll need to apply for a work visa as well, but I'm not sure how to apply for what I'll be doing. 

Basically, I'm doing this by myself, with the occasional help of my husband- but honestly, we're both fairly clueless. I need some direction. 

Thanks in advance for any help or advice!


----------



## Kimbella

k.Marie_Me said:


> Alright, so I'm needing some help in knowing where to start with this whole process. My husband and I want to transfer from North Carolina ((USA)) to NZ, but I have no idea where to start. It will be he and I, our nearly one year old son and our three year old Pomeranian/chihuahua mix dog. Furniture-wise, we're only planning on taking our son's bedroom set, our couches, some pots and pans, and whatever clothing/personal care products that we'd need. The company that my husband is currently employed with has a location in Aukland, and he's going to inquire about any positions that might be open or opening up that he could be transferred for. I know that to apply for a work visa, you basically need proof that you're already hired, so that part of the application process is still in the air. I'm not working right now, as I stay at home with our son, but I will be starting to hand weave wraps for baby carrying, some of which I will sell. I was told that if I'm planning on working at ALL that I'll need to apply for a work visa as well, but I'm not sure how to apply for what I'll be doing.
> 
> Basically, I'm doing this by myself, with the occasional help of my husband- but honestly, we're both fairly clueless. I need some direction.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice!


Probably the easiest and most reliable way to get YOUR Visa is to secure one for your husband, based on his transfer request being granted for the move to Auckland. 

Your other option would be to look at the criteria for applying for a "long term business" Visa, as essentially the work you would be doing is as a self-employed entrepreneur... You can check the criteria on the INZ website--I think it's quite specific, and could be pricey--just FYI.


----------



## gian.grewal

hi,

I want to immigrate to NZ and like everyone I have so many doubts in my mind. I did little homework on immigration to countries like canada, aussie and NZ and I got confused where should I apply, which country is best for me and my family?

I am civil Engineer with around 8 years of experience in structural designing and construction site, and I am eligible for skilled migrant category with 145 points. Only problem is that I dont have a job offer so I will have to search for the job after moving there. I am not sure which city will be best for my profession and what are the salary structure for civil engineers. What are the future job prospects for the Civil engineer in NZ? NZ is a small country compared to canada and aussie, so will it be wise to move to NZ?

Please frens help me in making a decision for immigration. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## gian.grewal

cqlsys said:


> Are you freasher, looking for a job?
> Here is your job opportunity!


I have 8 years of experience in structural engineering. and I dont have any job offer from any new zealand employer....


----------



## ndosanjh

gian.grewal said:


> I have 8 years of experience in structural engineering. and I dont have any job offer from any new zealand employer....


thats really sad but try online find out jobs u'll surely get one very soon


----------



## Crossroads

escapedtonz said:


> We didn't have any pets, was just me wife and a baby.
> We used an agent called "WorkingIn" based in Auckland. We met them at an emigration expo in Manchester and were offering free initial consultations/advice about EOI points, skilled migrant category visas etc and if you decided to sign up with them there and then they were basically offering a hall price service.
> We used PSS International to ship our household goods. They were excellent and I would recommend them. There are a few international shipping companies so good idea to get quotes from them all and pick the one that provides the best service for you.
> We took everything with us from our house in the UK.
> *All furniture, appliances, beds, bedding, tv's - everything apart from our cars, motorbike and the lawnmower.*
> I'd advise you to take everything you have and buy more for the container to fill it as its the same cost whether its half full or full.
> Everything for home is more expensive here, furniture, appliances, beds, bedding, homewares, curtains, towels........ In fact it would be easier to post a list of things that are cheaper as that's so much easier :-
> Fuel!!! (at the moment)
> $2.20 a litre petrol, $1.55 a litre diesel.
> Car road tax - $278 per year.
> Car insurance - approx half the cost.
> No council tax.
> There is nothing that I would recommend you buy here instead of UK. If its an appliance or electronics in the UK, just cut the plug off when you get here and get the hubby to replace it with an NZ plug top.
> All UK appliances/electronics work here as the domestic electricity voltage and frequency are the same 240v/50hz but you will need a plug/socket adapter as these are different. We bought a big bag of them before we came and then slowly replaced the plug tops one by one.
> Where you use many items in the same position - ie tv, DVD player, games console just use one adapter or change the plug top on a UK 4 way extension and plug all the items in the extension keeping the UK plugs on. We've done this with our tv combo in the lounge and also with the pc/printer/shredder/camera dock in our home office.
> 
> Ask away with questions - we are here to help.
> The forum was excellent in answering a lot of our questions before we came and yes keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on with the process. You can just post a new thread or use the PM facility to message individual members directly and if you ever come to Wellington in the future we can always meet for coffee, lunch with the family.
> 
> Ps I forgot to mention.
> I have a friend who's a roofer here with his own business and knows way better than me how it works with trade people here.
> He only employs 1 person permanently. All his other staff are contracted in depending on his workload.
> This may be the same situation for your hubby ?
> Just letting you know that he may have to work for himself or on the books of a contracting agency and not sure how that fairs with Immigration and the visa.
> Also he may be expected to do a lot more than just plastering - ie he may have to board out and undertake other skills under the same title. I'd advise you to research the job here as the skills people use under a job title in UK don't relate to the same job title here. It may be wise for your hubby to look at getting other skills and qualifications under his belt in the run up to emigration. He may also need to do the IELTS exam ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



Hello "escapedtonz"--

This is my first post, and I want to thank you for all the info that you supply on this forum. It is really helpful info.

Regarding your comment about leaving the motorbike behind, can I ask why you chose not to bring it with you?

We are considering moving from the USA to NZ, and the thought of leaving my motorbike behind brings me to tears.

Is is terribly expensive to import a cycle? I have looked on some of the government websites and found some info on import tariffs, but are there other issues that i should be aware of? As with all other items, the cost of buying a cycle upon arrival seems very expensive. Given all the other expenses that we are sure to encounter, having to put off buying a cycle in order to cover other necessities would be tragic. out:

Any insight would be appreciated.

Best regards,

Crossroads


----------



## escapedtonz

Crossroads said:


> Hello "escapedtonz"-- This is my first post, and I want to thank you for all the info that you supply on this forum. It is really helpful info. Regarding your comment about leaving the motorbike behind, can I ask why you chose not to bring it with you? We are considering moving from the USA to NZ, and the thought of leaving my motorbike behind brings me to tears. Is is terribly expensive to import a cycle? I have looked on some of the government websites and found some info on import tariffs, but are there other issues that i should be aware of? As with all other items, the cost of buying a cycle upon arrival seems very expensive. Given all the other expenses that we are sure to encounter, having to put off buying a cycle in order to cover other necessities would be tragic. out: Any insight would be appreciated. Best regards, Crossroads


Hi Crossroads,
Oh a few reasons really......
It was a Yamaha YZF-R6R Virgin R6 Cup race bike, actually prepared by the team but just used as the press bike for the 2006 season. At the end of 2006 it was converted back into a road bike and given to a charity as a competition prize. I bought it from the guy who had won it in a local competition, PDI'd it, registered and road taxed it.
It was a bit full on for the road and I kind of wanted something less crazy when I came to NZ and something I could do more miles on - comfort was an issue on the Yam. Seat was as hard as nails and it really made the wrists ache after a long ride cos of the riding position.
I'd had it from new for 4 years, so wanted rid before things started needing to be replaced.
It was the perfect opportunity for a new bike.
The cost of shipping was £1500 and in my eyes way too much for it to be viable.
The nail in its coffin (so to speak) was the original supplying dealer offered me £4250 cash - it was worth £7500 new but only cost me £6000. Had it 4 years and 13500 miles. Was too good an offer to refuse.

Apart from the cost the pitfalls of shipping to NZ are :-
The time it takes - around 12 weeks.
It has to be immaculately clean inside and out for the Maf inspection.
There's a lot of paperwork.
You need to get letters of conformity, compliance etc.
It really is an unknown when it arrives here in NZ as the costs to get it on the road aren't usually included as it's all a bit of a grey area so I was led to believe.
I believe as soon as it arrives you are notified - you must be in NZ when it arrives as someone must be responsible for it.
It then goes through customs and Maf inspections. You could be charged by both at this point for inspection fees for it to clear customs and Maf.
If Maf don't consider it clean enough it will be handed to a contractor to clean in at your expense and you'll only get it back when you've paid.
To get it on the road it has to be inspected by the transport authorities to make sure it complies with all the NZ laws - so were talking road safety, emissions, how it would perform in an accident etc etc.
If NZTA not happy they will issue notice of why and what needs to be done for it to comply - this could cost $k's ?
When you get through this it has to pass a Warrant Of Fitness then with this certificate it can be registered and vehicle license bought.
Vehicle License is expensive here -
$600 a year for mine. Towards $700 I think for a litre bike.
With all the above l just thought stuff it, I'll get a new bike when I'm in NZ!

I don't think bikes are expensive here. Second hand bikes just hold their value more. There's a lot less bikes on the road and less demand for them. People ride and drive older bikes / cars here.
New bikes seem to be the equivalent price of a new one in the UK - for instance the new KTM 1290 Superduke R is £14999 in the UK new. Here it's $28450, which if you have a look at the exchange rate is bang on.
I bought a 12 month old - 2011 Suzuki GSR750 with 7000km on the clock, one owner, full Suzuki history, no bumps/knocks/drops and it had $1500 worth of extras already fitted (Akro pipe, tail tidy, aftermarket screen etc). I paid $10000 plus $250 for them to deliver it to my door and that included all the on road costs.
It was advertised at $12000 plus delivery, plus registration etc so always negotiate. Never pay the advertised price.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Crossroads

Thanks for the info!

Oh, yes... the road-racer riding position. Been there. Done that. Too old and too fat for that any more. I had a Yamaha FJ1200 several years back. Sore neck, back and wrists were all too common.

I guess the MAF inspection is a big unknown. My bike is rather new. It's a 2012 Victory Crossroads, and I am the original owner. It only has about 5,000 miles. It is totally stock, with only a few Victory factory accessories - passenger back rest, etc..

Chances of finding another in NZ are nil. I don't think Victory has too many dealers outside the USA.

I know this is a difficult question to answer, but when talking about the bike being "clean enough", what level of cleanliness is required?

Is it a matter of being leak free and not showing any road debris, etc?

Or, does if have to be disinfected? I've seen some references to the this term before, but I am not sure what it means, or how it's done.

Buying something in NZ sounds much simpler, but I am sure that I will take a nice loss on the sale of the bike, here.


----------



## escapedtonz

Crossroads said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Oh, yes... the road-racer riding position. Been there. Done that. Too old and too fat for that any more. I had a Yamaha FJ1200 several years back. Sore neck, back and wrists were all too common.
> 
> I guess the MAF inspection is a big unknown. My bike is rather new. It's a 2012 Victory Crossroads, and I am the original owner. It only has about 5,000 miles. It is totally stock, with only a few Victory factory accessories - passenger back rest, etc..
> 
> Chances of finding another in NZ are nil. I don't think Victory has too many dealers outside the USA.
> 
> I know this is a difficult question to answer, but when talking about the bike being "clean enough", what level of cleanliness is required?
> 
> Is it a matter of being leak free and not showing any road debris, etc?
> 
> Or, does if have to be disinfected? I've seen some references to the this term before, but I am not sure what it means, or how it's done.
> 
> Buying something in NZ sounds much simpler, but I am sure that I will take a nice loss on the sale of the bike, here.


Wow that is a big bike  Got a bigger engine than in my car 
You can apparantly buy these new here NZ$24995. None for sale second hand on TradeMe. May be one on the NZ motorcycletrader ?

When I mean clean, I just mean no rust, no leaks, no road debris, no plant material, no insects etc - even in all the nooks and cranny's. Doesn't have to be disinfected.


----------



## Crossroads

Thanks for the clarification on the cleanliness aspect. I think I can meet that requirement.

Yes - she's a big-un! Loads of torque and she handles herself quite well. But, she is never really in a big hurry to get anywhere. 

$24,995NZD?

I bought mine new for $15,000USD. Maybe I should bring a few extra with me! 

Thanks, again!


----------



## escapedtonz

Crossroads said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the cleanliness aspect. I think I can meet that requirement. Yes - she's a big-un! Loads of torque and she handles herself quite well. But, she is never really in a big hurry to get anywhere.  $24,995NZD? I bought mine new for $15,000USD. Maybe I should bring a few extra with me!  Thanks, again!


Yeah that's round NZ $18500, but when you consider another NZ $3000 for shipping and another 15% in GST (goods tax) as you wouldn't have owned a new one for 12 months, all the paperwork and red tape you have to go through to get one here...... $24995 isn't that expensive and that's just the RRP. 
I'm sure anyone would save at least 5% by simply making an offer, maybe even 10% if they walked into a dealer with cash.

I'm assuming you've had your bike over 12 months ?


----------



## Crossroads

Only jesting about bringing a few extra bikes with me. Just the one that I already own, and I have owned it for more than 12 months.


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

*Photo copy of Documents submitted in Newzealand High Commission*

Hello sir/Madam,
1.I am from India I want to know that May I take the photo copy of all documents submitted in new Zealand high commission at visa time.
2.I am on visitor visa may I stay new Zealand for 9 month ?
3.May I transfer /change my visitor visa to business visa
4.may I work here {if some one give me work }its accept as legally or illegally and what are the chances for me. please tell me in details
harman


----------



## escapedtonz

harmanpreet_singh said:


> Hello sir/Madam,
> 1.I am from India I want to know that May I take the photo copy of all documents submitted in new Zealand high commission at visa time.
> 2.I am on visitor visa may I stay new Zealand for 9 month ?
> 3.May I transfer /change my visitor visa to business visa
> 4.may I work here {if some one give me work }its accept as legally or illegally and what are the chances for me. please tell me in details
> harman


Hi,

1. If you are intending to cross the border into NZ on a visitor visa I would not bring photocopies of important documents with you.
This may make Immigration question the purpose of your visit. If you have to bring something, scan them all in to the pc and place the file on a usb drive.
Better still upload your documents to something like iCloud or Dropbox etc so you can log in anywhere in the world and access your documents.
2. Being from India, you must apply for a visitor visa to come to NZ. The maximum stay allowed is 9 months in any 18 month period. If you apply for 9 months and have not been here in the last 18 months then you should be awarded a 9 month visitor visa.
3. Don't see why not. If you are here as a visitor and a business opportunity catches your eye and you wish to invest, I'd say Immigration will allow you to apply so long as you meet the criteria. Please be aware though, applying via this route will generally be Residence via the investment category.
Residency visa's can take a while to process as Immigration have to consider you living and working here permanently. It may take longer to process this visa than you have left on the visitor visa.
You cannot stay on after your visitor visa runs out if your investment/business visa application still being processed. You would become illegal and at risk of deportation which would also result in the investment/visitor visa being declined and you being banned from NZ for a period of 5 years.
A person must ALWAYS have a valid visa to be in NZ.
I'd say you would have to approach Immigration within the first month of arrival to have any chance of getting the business/investment visa through before the expiry date of the visitor visa.
4. You cannot work here whatsoever on a visitor visa - even if you are not getting paid. I've read that some volunteer work can be allowed in some cases but must be approved by Immigration first.
Working whilst on a visitor visa breeches the rules of the visa.
You have no chance of working here on a visitor visa. No employer in their right mind would offer you a job as the penalties imposed by Immigration on employers who employ illegal workers is high.

Regards,


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

Thanks a lot , please tell me in details I a have visited new Zealand on visitor visa but now I am want to change my visitor visa to business visa in new Zealand so please tell me that what I have to done in new Zealand in details, and how I could do this easily 
2.What are the chances of business visa in new Zealand approval {what documents I have submitted /show in new Zealand 
please please


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

hello friends,
one thing more how many funds Indian Rs {clearly in lakhs} I have to invest in new Zealand and in how many steps ? for business visa /investment


----------



## escapedtonz

harmanpreet_singh said:


> hello friends, one thing more how many funds Indian Rs {clearly in lakhs} I have to invest in new Zealand and in how many steps ? for business visa /investment


You need to sit down and sift through the information available on the Immigration NZ website to answer the questions you have.
It is quite clear and easy to understand.
I am not an authorised immigration advisor and as such cannot guide you step by step. 
People on this forum are either looking to go through the Immigration process, actually going through the process or have (like me) already been through the process.
I am no expert.

Have a look here :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/invest/
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/invest/investment/default.htm

Minimum investment is 77.5 Million INR's for 4 years and you must have another 51.6 Million INR's in assets or cash that is yours (ie not mortgaged, loaned or otherwise) and you can prove it is your sole ownership.


----------



## outta_here

Hi All, I'm looking for some help interpreting the NZ immigration website !
In terms of UK academic degree qualifications/points - am I correct in my understanding that ONLY those qualifications listed FROM the institutions listed are exempted from the need to send off to the NZQA ? so for example I have a BSc Hons from a Polytechnic (in the 80's) that isnt listed, even though it's a University now and has been for years... do I need to send this off and pay their damned fees or am I misinterpreting...
thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

outta_here said:


> Hi All, I'm looking for some help interpreting the NZ immigration website !
> In terms of UK academic degree qualifications/points - am I correct in my understanding that ONLY those qualifications listed FROM the institutions listed are exempted from the need to send off to the NZQA ? so for example I have a BSc Hons from a Polytechnic (in the 80's) that isnt listed, even though it's a University now and has been for years... do I need to send this off and pay their damned fees or am I misinterpreting...
> thanks


Yes, ONLY the qualifications listed for the universties listed within the date ranges listed are exempt from assessment.
If it's not there you MUST have assessment by NZQA before submitting EOI (minimum PAR).


----------



## Sakhan

Hello guys,

I have applied for residency on 19th dec 2013. does anyone have idea how long it take to allocate application to case officer.

regards,
Shahid


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

*residency*

Sakhan Sir 
In which category you have applied residency in new Zealand will you tell me.i am also looking for residency I have visited new Zealand in 2013 on visitor visa.its nice country


----------



## escapedtonz

Sakhan said:


> Hello guys, I have applied for residency on 19th dec 2013. does anyone have idea how long it take to allocate application to case officer. regards, Shahid


What do you mean "I have applied" ?
Does this mean you have submitted EOI or you have responded to ITA ?


----------



## nicoenarg

Hey escapedtonz,

Thank you so much for the mountain of information you've posted here.

My wife and I are from Argentina and have traveled around the world quite a bit already and wanted to see if New Zealand would be a good fit for us to settle down permanently. Both of us qualify for residence under the Skilled Migrant Category (the one for which you have to do the EOI? I may be mixing up the names here because I was researching pretty late into the night ).

We used to live in Dubai before moving back to Argentina without any jobs. It was a scary experience and so don't want to just up and move again without jobs. From reading your posts, I understand that you applied for a job after you got your visa. I am wondering how long the visa is valid for? In other words, how long does one have after getting the visa to stay in their country while looking for a job in NZ?

(Just noticed the thing says I'm an expat in NZ...that's not the case. I selected NZ because they asked what country I wanted to move to...oh well )


----------



## Sakhan

escapedtonz said:


> What do you mean "I have applied" ?
> Does this mean you have submitted EOI or you have responded to ITA ?


I have responded to ITA.

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## escapedtonz

Sakhan said:


> I have responded to ITA. Regards, Shahid


Have you been assigned a case officer ?
Timing is dependant on if you have a job offer or not. If not it can take a good few months before your application is even assigned.


----------



## Sakhan

escapedtonz said:


> Have you been assigned a case officer ?
> Timing is dependant on if you have a job offer or not. If not it can take a good few months before your application is even assigned.


No case officer not assigned yet. Also I dont have job offer. Secondly how to get job offer. Because where ever I apply they do not consider. Any idea how should I apply r search for job. And what shall I mention in covering letter. 
Thanks in advance and appreciate your response.

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## escapedtonz

Sakhan said:


> No case officer not assigned yet. Also I dont have job offer. Secondly how to get job offer. Because where ever I apply they do not consider. Any idea how should I apply r search for job. And what shall I mention in covering letter. Thanks in advance and appreciate your response. Regards, Shahid


In all honesty it depends on your area of skill and experience.
The only employers that will be remotely interested in potential immigrants who are still overseas without a visa are the ones who desperately need you here working as they cannot find the skilled personnel here.

If for instance - just as an example, you are a computer programmer or into IT, the competition for jobs is massive and that is between people who are already here as NZ citizens, NZ Resident visa holders. People who already have the right to live and work here.
Employers can pick and choose from many applicants and they would rather not employ someone who quite frankly may never come over. There's also ethical reasons......jobs should always be offered to a person already here and able to work before a potential immigrant. Doesn't always happen but generally it Dora's.
Why would an employer want to get involved with Immigration stuff if they don't have to......more cost and more risk.
If your skill and experience is in something more specialised - for example a Geothermal drilling expert where there are maybe only a handful of these around the world, an employer looking for that person will bend over backwards and do everything they could to employ them, assist with visas etc.

All that said though, lots of immigrants without visas, who are still overseas do get jobs here.
It comes from lots of work, research, letters and cv posting. You have to make yourself as attractive a prospect as a person who is already here.
Point out to them that you have submitted your visa application already and explain that a job offer would just mean that the visa could be approved a lot sooner with a job offer etc.
Try to explain that not having a visa - but it being processed may not actually be a hindrance for them.

Good luck.


----------



## Sakhan

escapedtonz said:


> Have you been assigned a case officer ?
> Timing is dependant on if you have a job offer or not. If not it can take a good few months before your application is even assigned.


They not yet assigned any case officer. Is there any online status checking website?

Thanks and appreciated your response.

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## Sakhan

escapedtonz said:


> In all honesty it depends on your area of skill and experience.
> The only employers that will be remotely interested in potential immigrants who are still overseas without a visa are the ones who desperately need you here working as they cannot find the skilled personnel here.
> 
> If for instance - just as an example, you are a computer programmer or into IT, the competition for jobs is massive and that is between people who are already here as NZ citizens, NZ Resident visa holders. People who already have the right to live and work here.
> Employers can pick and choose from many applicants and they would rather not employ someone who quite frankly may never come over. There's also ethical reasons......jobs should always be offered to a person already here and able to work before a potential immigrant. Doesn't always happen but generally it Dora's.
> Why would an employer want to get involved with Immigration stuff if they don't have to......more cost and more risk.
> If your skill and experience is in something more specialised - for example a Geothermal drilling expert where there are maybe only a handful of these around the world, an employer looking for that person will bend over backwards and do everything they could to employ them, assist with visas etc.
> 
> All that said though, lots of immigrants without visas, who are still overseas do get jobs here.
> It comes from lots of work, research, letters and cv posting. You have to make yourself as attractive a prospect as a person who is already here.
> Point out to them that you have submitted your visa application already and explain that a job offer would just mean that the visa could be approved a lot sooner with a job offer etc.
> Try to explain that not having a visa - but it being processed may not actually be a hindrance for them.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot. Can you also suggest some job search website. I am IT professional. Specialize in ERP. Time to start looking and searching job. I will keep your suggestions in mind.

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## escapedtonz

Sakhan said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you also suggest some job search website. I am IT professional. Specialize in ERP. Time to start looking and searching job. I will keep your suggestions in mind.
> 
> Regards,
> Shahid


Main one is Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site

Also try Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed

Also, when you view these job vacancies you will see they are majority being offered through a recruitment agent si it may pay to then look at the agents specific website showing all the jobs on their board that they are trying to fill.


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

hello i am from India i have visited new Zealand in 2012, from last month my girl friends want to marry with me she is in New Zealand , so please tell me that what i have to do, i want to marry with her, but i am already married my wife is agree to divorce me, but after divorce how many year i have to stay in Zealand for PR, she also wants a baby from me she loved me a lots. so please tell me proper way to settled there , i have already two kids, i dont want to break her heart also please help me


----------



## Sakhan

harmanpreet_singh said:


> Sakhan Sir
> In which category you have applied residency in new Zealand will you tell me.i am also looking for residency I have visited new Zealand in 2013 on visitor visa.its nice country



I applied in SMC. Skill migrant category

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

hello sir,
please help me i am looking a advice from you, sir i want to move newzealand, i have a girl friend in newzealand she want to marry with me. but i am married here in india and now i am going to divorce early,but i want go there on visitor visa and want to mary there,so please tell the next step {i will stay with my girlfriend as friend untill i divorced}so any problems in paper work,i want to marry her because she loves me lot...and want to know time frame for PR process,and my visa application form i have to mention our relationship or not mention please before this i have also visited nz i have a big hope frm you thaks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz

harmanpreet_singh said:


> hello sir, please help me i am looking a advice from you, sir i want to move newzealand, i have a girl friend in newzealand she want to marry with me. but i am married here in india and now i am going to divorce early,but i want go there on visitor visa and want to mary there,so please tell the next step {i will stay with my girlfriend as friend untill i divorced}so any problems in paper work,i want to marry her because she loves me lot...and want to know time frame for PR process,and my visa application form i have to mention our relationship or not mention please before this i have also visited nz i have a big hope frm you thaks in advance


Where are you now ?
When have you previously visited NZ and how long in each case ?
Have you a pending visa application lodged in NZ ?

How long has your girlfriend been in NZ ?
What visa does your girlfriend hold or has she an NZ passport ?


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

I am here in india, 
i have visited nz in 2013 for 5days only (granted visa multiple visa for three month}
i have no pending visa,
My girl friend is citizen of newzealand by birth
i am love with from one month evryday chating,emails and also call to each others WE both want to marry.we can't live without each other


----------



## escapedtonz

harmanpreet_singh said:


> I am here in india, i have visited nz in 2013 for 5days only (granted visa multiple visa for three month} i have no pending visa, My girl friend is citizen of newzealand by birth i am love with from one month evryday chating,emails and also call to each others WE both want to marry.we can't live without each other


Your issue is your relationship. 

In the eyes of Immigration and following the rules laid down in Immigrations Ops Manual you do not meet the minimum requirements of a loving and stable relationship.
You must have lived together for a minimum of 12 months prior to any visa application and be able to prove the relationship by supplying evidence - rent or mortgage in both names, joint bills, joint bank accounts, photos of you together on holidays, events etc. etc.

Since you have only visited NZ for 5 days and you are not from a visa waiver country you can come back to NZ as a visitor for another 8 months and 25 days.
You are allowed to stay for 9 months total in an 18 month period.
There is nothing stopping you marrying whilst you are here in NZ visiting your partner, however the Immigration Officers at the airport may look on you unfavourably if, when questioned on the reason for your visit, you state you are in NZ to marry an NZ citizen. It's not illegal for you to do that but Immigration need to be sure you will leave and they may not see the reasons for your visit match those of a genuine visitor ?

Marriage to an NZ citizen does not give you any rights whatsoever so Immigration will need to be convinced that you intend to leave after your visit whether you are married to an NZ citizen or not.
You will have to be able to show you have enough funds for your stay and have an onward ticket.

If you did come here and live with your partner on a visitor visa then this time would qualify as relationship time but you need to maintain this for a minimum 12 month period to be able to become eligible to apply for a partnership based visa allowing permanent stay.

Once here as a visitor you could apply/plead for a temporary extension to your visitor visa to allow you to fulfill the 12 month relationship criteria with your NZ citizen partner / wife with them supporting you in the hope you can then apply for a partnership based permanent visa ?
You could also approach immigration as a couple and ask that you are handed a temporary work visa instead of a visitor visa which would also allow you to work whilst completing your 12 months of relationship prior to applying for a partnership based permanent visa ?

This two scenarios will be at the discretion of Immigration and unlikely to occur but you never know your luck ?
Be prepared that you may have to leave before your 8 months and 25 days as a visitor expires!


----------



## harmanpreet_singh

First of all i am very thankfull to you for your kind information regarding my case 
Thanks,
Secondly now when i will fill the visitor visa farm WILL I SHOW OUR RELATIONSHIP OR NOT MENTIONED IN VISA FARM,WHICH IS BETTER FOR US BECAUSE i am going on visitor visa to attend a confernce in that case i have no need any support from my girl friend.Later it will create problems or not please tell me in details 
One things she is attached me from two months this help for both of us or not that we are in love


----------



## escapedtonz

harmanpreet_singh said:


> First of all i am very thankfull to you for your kind information regarding my case
> Thanks,
> Secondly now when i will fill the visitor visa farm WILL I SHOW OUR RELATIONSHIP OR NOT MENTIONED IN VISA FARM,WHICH IS BETTER FOR US BECAUSE i am going on visitor visa to attend a confernce in that case i have no need any support from my girl friend.Later it will create problems or not please tell me in details
> One things she is attached me from two months this help for both of us or not that we are in love


I cannot advise you on Immigration matters relating to your visitor visa application form. You do what you feel is right or you seek the advice of an authorised immigration consultant.

I don't think having a distance relationship and that you are in love will help at all with Immigration. The two months you state does not comply with Immigrations rules on relationships, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## James00

Thanks for sharing this information.....


----------



## austinsayers

must have info...for being in new zealand...


----------



## donkeydon

Hello, I am new to this forum, could anybody tell me is it better to exchange my £GBP in New Zealand or in the UK ?.
What is the exchange rate in New Zealand now, also which is the best bank to use as an expat moving soon


----------



## escapedtonz

donkeydon said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, could anybody tell me is it better to exchange my £GBP in New Zealand or in the UK ?. What is the exchange rate in New Zealand now, also which is the best bank to use as an expat moving soon


I'd say the UK.

In NZ you'll get around $188 000 if you exchange £100 000.
In the UK for the same £ sterling you'll get around $191 000.

Steer clear of the banks and building societies as their rates are rubbish.
Use a dedicated foreign exchange institution like Moneycorp or HiFx etc as their rates are better and they include their fees.

We've used Moneycorp a handful of times and I'd recommend them. 
You open a free account with them, then when your ready enter into an instant fixed contract to purchase an amount at the spot exchange rate or set up to buy a fixed amount if the exchange rate hits a certain level within a fixed period.
Once the transaction carried out you have 24/48 hrs to transfer them the money then they do the exchange and transfer the money for you.

We use Nationwide in the UK to transfer the money to Moneycorp then they transfer direct into our ANZ bank account in NZ. 
No bank fees either end and Moneycorp don't charge a fee as it's all built into their exchange rate.

Takes around 3 days and it's all safe and the money is guaranteed. There's no risk of you losing the money if the company went bust in the days they hold the money.......apparently!


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

henderson77 said:


> Hello. My family and I are wanting to relocate from UK to New Zealand and we were wanting some help please from people who have made this move already, Me.. Im a joiner with 20 years experience, my wife is a newly qualified teacher who has not yet completed her induction year (will this be a problem?) and my 3 children aged 17, 12 and 10. I know its an expensive process but have been quoted NZD$1995 to help me secure a job ready for our arrival, i was hoping not to pay this expense as its already expensive enough,
> Please can someone offer some advice or suggest some firms that need joiners please


Hi Henderson77, just wondered if you did move after your contact with the firm back in Feb 2013? How you are getting on etc. 

My husband is a carpenter and looking for work, so wondered if you could share your experience and tips with us.

Thanks


----------



## Robintheron

Hi
I am a qualified plumber in Cape Town South Africa .
I have applied for NZ work visa essential skills and they do not what to grant my visa, they are saying I need to be a registered plumber in New Zealand.
How and where can go to get registered as NZ plumber?


----------



## escapedtonz

Robintheron said:


> Hi
> I am a qualified plumber in Cape Town South Africa .
> I have applied for NZ work visa essential skills and they do not what to grant my visa, they are saying I need to be a registered plumber in New Zealand.
> How and where can go to get registered as NZ plumber?


Plumbers, Gasfitters and Drainlayers Board

http://www.pgdb.co.nz/trade/registration.html


----------



## Robintheron

Congratulations 

I will look at the links now

Thanks


----------



## dags

Does anyone know how much physiotherapists earn in Wellington? Roughly? ~ 2 years experience


----------



## escapedtonz

dags said:


> Does anyone know how much physiotherapists earn in Wellington? Roughly? ~ 2 years experience


Around $50k to start off. The experience years probably wouldn't get you a higher salary until you have proved yourself.


----------



## Bensonyng

bikaz said:


> hi again I am not sure what to do we are considering on the moment more the north as there is it not so cold but we have to see of my hubby can get work we are a wee bit critical with Christchurch with al the earthquicks what we wrote in the facs from NZ so don't know of that is save to live there build a life and than it gets destroid from an earthquick hmm don't know ???kaz


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LookingToLeaveCanada

jenswaters - thank you so much for all that information! I am in the research stages of moving from Canada to NZ. My husband thinks he saw somewhere that British people can gain access to NZ work visas more easily than non-British folks. Neither he nor I have been able to find where he saw this information, so thought I would try this forum. I am a Canadian citizen but was born in England and could easily get a British passport if that facilitated moving to NZ. Does anyone know if this is true? Thank you very much!


----------



## escapedtonz

LookingToLeaveCanada said:


> jenswaters - thank you so much for all that information! I am in the research stages of moving from Canada to NZ. My husband thinks he saw somewhere that British people can gain access to NZ work visas more easily than non-British folks. Neither he nor I have been able to find where he saw this information, so thought I would try this forum. I am a Canadian citizen but was born in England and could easily get a British passport if that facilitated moving to NZ. Does anyone know if this is true? Thank you very much!


Nope. Never heard that one 

Visa's are gained due to a person's personal attributes regardless of country/countries of origin or citizenship.
A person will only be able to secure a temporary work visa (Essential Skills Work Visa or Work To Residency visa etc) if they have a job offer in NZ that meets the criteria of suitable length and salary plus they also meet all other requirements.

Resident Visa's are secured via a points system and there are no extra points for being British and there are no points deducted for being from any other country. Points are gained for age, recognized qualifications, experience, having a skill that is in short supply, having a job or job offer here that is classed as skilled, having close relatives in NZ, a partner also having a recognized qualification.


----------



## LookingToLeaveCanada

Thank you escapedtonz! I found the points calculator late last night after I posted my question here and we come out to 145 (and I did notice there were no questions about being of British origin ), so hopefully that's good. I hope you won't mind if I ask another question about Visas - do people apply for a resident visa and once obtained, apply for a job, or find a job and then apply for a work visa? I have a business to wind up in Canada so I have many balls to juggle with respect to time frames. My guess is that a resident visa provides the most flexibility with timing of the move - are there time limits within which you must move once approved for the visa? Thank you again for your quick reply, very much appreciated!


----------



## escapedtonz

LookingToLeaveCanada said:


> Thank you escapedtonz! I found the points calculator late last night after I posted my question here and we come out to 145 (and I did notice there were no questions about being of British origin ), so hopefully that's good. I hope you won't mind if I ask another question about Visas - do people apply for a resident visa and once obtained, apply for a job, or find a job and then apply for a work visa? I have a business to wind up in Canada so I have many balls to juggle with respect to time frames. My guess is that a resident visa provides the most flexibility with timing of the move - are there time limits within which you must move once approved for the visa? Thank you again for your quick reply, very much appreciated!


Cool. 145 points is great score. Means your EOI would be selected automatically at the next selection date which is fortnightly.
Applying for a job before or after applying for a Resident Visa depends on how many points you score without the job offer.
Without a job offer you need a minimum of 140 points to guarantee selection - so in your case it's all good. Having a score under 140 means the EOI will never be chosen.

With a job offer you only need 100 points to have a good chance of the EOI being selected. Link to historical selections below.

http://formshelp.immigration.govt.n...Interest/historyofselectionpoints/eoi2015.htm

Once this type of visa is approved you will receive a letter or email notification from Immigration, however the date of the letter isn't the date the visa starts. This is only from when it is applied in your passport - it's a big blue sticker.
The letter informing you that you have been successful will also invite you to send in your passports and final migrant levy fees and you'll have 6 months from the date of the letter to do this. Once your visa stickers are applied you will have 12 months from that date to enter NZ and activate them before the visa expires.


----------



## LookingToLeaveCanada

Very helpful, thank you! We are planning to come over in early 2016 to do some scouting of locations we'd like to live, so I may try timing getting the letter so I can bring our passports over in person  Ideally, I would like to be living in New Zealand in late 2016 or early 2017. Thank you again, you've been an amazing help!!


----------



## escapedtonz

LookingToLeaveCanada said:


> Very helpful, thank you! We are planning to come over in early 2016 to do some scouting of locations we'd like to live, so I may try timing getting the letter so I can bring our passports over in person  Ideally, I would like to be living in New Zealand in late 2016 or early 2017. Thank you again, you've been an amazing help!!


Ok.
Be aware it takes a while to secure these visa's.
For an application without a job offer it'll be at least 9 months but more like 12 months and that assumes the process is completely straightforward. The time between sending in your ITA submission with all the paperwork evidence and the application being allocated a case officer can be anything from a week to 6 months plus....this period cannot be calculated or sped up. It takes as long as it takes. You can of course keep the pressure on by emailing/ringing Immigration but doubtful if this actually speeds anything up. Since an application without a job offer is not a priority it all depends how busy Immigration is with other application that do have a higher priority - e.g applications with job offers or applications associated with the family stream, partnership etc.


----------



## LookingToLeaveCanada

Very good to know, thank you! I plan on submitting our expression of interest at the end of the month - will keep you posted!


----------



## ajc.chow

LookingToLeaveCanada said:


> Very good to know, thank you! I plan on submitting our expression of interest at the end of the month - will keep you posted!


can you tell under which occupation you are submitting your EOI. Mine is HR adviser is there any opportunity for Human Resource Adviser in NZ. I also want to apply immigration NZ under this occupation.


----------



## LookingToLeaveCanada

When I completed the EOI, the only questions relating to your planned occupation were if your occupation was on the Skills Shortage list. Mine was on the list for Australia but not for NZ so I didn't get any points for occupation. I don't think HR Adviser is on the list - if you go to http://www.immigration.govt.nz there is lots of great information about the Skills Shortage list and you can look your occupation up to see if it is there.


----------



## LookingToLeaveCanada

Well, NZ isn't looking promising  Immigration NZ won't assign points for my MBA, only my MSc, so I don't meet the EOI threshold. I therefore need to obtain sponsorship from an employer and work as a speech-language therapist, but there aren't all that many jobs in that profession in NZ anymore (new report that came out earlier this year says there's been a huge influx of speech therapists into the country in the past 2 years), especially in the areas where I'd like to live. So I have decided to shift my search to Australia now. 

I just wanted to send a huge THANK YOU out to all of you who shared your knowledge and experience. This was tremendously helpful in the research I was doing about moving to New Zealand. Hopefully I'll find some wonderful people like you in the Australia forum! Thank you again for all of your kind help!!


----------



## Tushard8

Hello friends, 

A person immigrated to New Zealand on "Skilled migrant category" without job offer can work in any field to earn some money and take care of expenses till he/she gets a job in specific skilled category ?

Appreciate any expert comments !!

Thanks !!


----------



## escapedtonz

Tushard8 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> A person immigrated to New Zealand on "Skilled migrant category" without job offer can work in any field to earn some money and take care of expenses till he/she gets a job in specific skilled category ?
> 
> Appreciate any expert comments !!
> 
> Thanks !!


I suppose so.
I migrated to NZ from the UK in 2012 after securing a Resident Visa via SMC without a job offer. I did get a skilled job before arrival but Immigration didn't get involved at all once I'd received the visa in my passport. They never checked up on me after I'd arrived to ensure I had a skilled job or anything like that.
I suppose I could have got a job anywhere if I'd have been desperate to work to make ends meet.
Just be aware you will not be entitled to any benefits whatsoever for the first 12 months from date of entry. You need to ensure you have the funds to cover yourselves for several months after arrival just in case you don't land a job immediately.


----------



## Kyra J

Hi All,

My EOI has been selected in today's draw under SMC.

Please suggest whether I should start getting the Police Certificates and Health certs right now or do I need to wait till the ITA is recieved.

Thanks
Ashish


My Time Line____
IELTS : 19 Mar 2016 (7 over all) ; IQA : 19 Apr 2016 (Result 7 band) ; EOI Submitted : 18 June 2016 (150 Points) ; EOI Selected : 22 June 2016


----------



## escapedtonz

Wait for ITA.


----------



## dshah

*Reference for job*

Hi friends,

I am planning to apply for new zealand immigration . But i know nobody there and I have heard that to get a job there we need to have some local reference. If I dont have any reference then is it true that it is nearly impossible to get a job?


----------



## escapedtonz

dshah said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for new zealand immigration . But i know nobody there and I have heard that to get a job there we need to have some local reference. If I dont have any reference then is it true that it is nearly impossible to get a job?


You've heard incorrectly.
You don't need a local reference. Obviously NZ experience will count for everything towards any job offer but plenty people have managed to get a job offer from overseas. All depends how desperate employers are for your skills and experience.
It won't be easy, but it can be done.


----------



## janadhakshin

*Need Help !!! Regarding Points*

Hello Everyone,

I am from India.

SM11: Relevant work Exp 8 Years --> 25
SM13: Absolute Skill Shortage 8 Years (LTSSL-ICT-263111) --> 15 (B)
SM14: Qualification ( Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 50
SM16: Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 10 (B)
SM18: Age 20-29 -- 30

25
15
50
10
30
~~~
130
~~~

*Possibly I can get another 10 points for my Master degree but then will my experience considered only after Master degree or Bachelor degree as I am showing 8 years experience after my Bachelor Degree.*


Note: Master degree through distance degree from BITS Pilani.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## Kyra J

janadhakshin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am from India.
> 
> SM11: Relevant work Exp 8 Years --> 25
> SM13: Absolute Skill Shortage 8 Years (LTSSL-ICT-263111) --> 15 (B)
> SM14: Qualification ( Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 50
> SM16: Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 10 (B)
> SM18: Age 20-29 -- 30
> 
> 25
> 15
> 50
> 10
> 30
> ~~~
> 130
> ~~~
> 
> *Possibly I can get another 10 points for my Master degree but then will my experience considered only after Master degree or Bachelor degree as I am showing 8 years experience after my Bachelor Degree.*
> 
> 
> Note: Master degree through distance degree from BITS Pilani.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana



If you are married, you can add partners 20 pts


----------



## Kyra J

dshah said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for new zealand immigration . But i know nobody there and I have heard that to get a job there we need to have some local reference. If I dont have any reference then is it true that it is nearly impossible to get a job?


I guess it all depends upon your job profile and work experience. Sooner or Later I believe, you will be able to find a suitable job.

I have few friends who just moved to NZ 3 months back, initially you might find tough but eventually things will settle down.

Just secure your residency first, prepare enough back up funds to live for 3-4 months without job.

My Time Line____
IELTS : 19 Mar 2016; IELTS Result 3 April 2016 (7 over all) ; IQA Submitted : 19 Apr 2016 ; IQA Result (7 band) : 12 June 2016 ; EOI Submitted : 18 June 2016 (150 Points) ; EOI Selected : 22 June 2016


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am from India.
> 
> SM11: Relevant work Exp 8 Years --> 25
> SM13: Absolute Skill Shortage 8 Years (LTSSL-ICT-263111) --> 15 (B)
> SM14: Qualification ( Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 50
> SM16: Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 10 (B)
> SM18: Age 20-29 -- 30
> 
> 25
> 15
> 50
> 10
> 30
> ~~~
> 130
> ~~~
> 
> *Possibly I can get another 10 points for my Master degree but then will my experience considered only after Master degree or Bachelor degree as I am showing 8 years experience after my Bachelor Degree.*
> 
> 
> Note: Master degree through distance degree from BITS Pilani.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


Yes you could get another 10 points (60 in total) for the Masters degree on it's own merit, however you then cannot use this qualification to claim the LTSSL bonus points as this qualification doesn't meet those requirements - it must be a level 7 degree for LTSSL.
Assuming both your Masters and Bachelors degrees are in the same field and are both recognized by Immigration or have been assessed by NZQA with a satisfactory outcome in line with an equivalent level degree in NZ, then it is likely you can use both in your application which may take you to the magic 140 point.


----------



## escapedtonz

Kyra J said:


> If you are married, you can add partners 20 pts


Marriage hasn't anything to do with it.

The OP could claim for a partners points, IF :-

(a) they are in a genuine, loving and stable relationship and have been living together for at least 12 months....and can provide evidence of that.
(b) the partner meets the same English Language Requirement as a principal applicant - minimum 6.5 overall in IELTS.
(c) They have a qualification that is recognized as being at least equivalent to a Level 7 qualification in NZ (i.e. it is stated exactly on the exemption list for the country of award) OR the international qualification has been assessed by NZQA as being at least equivalent to a Level 7 qualification in NZ.

Meet all this and the partner can claim 20 points. If they cannot achieve the Level 7 then it'll be 10 points.
If the partner cannot meet the English language requirement OR you cannot prove the relationship then 0 points.


----------



## Kyra J

escapedtonz said:


> Marriage hasn't anything to do with it.
> 
> The OP could claim for a partners points, IF :-
> 
> (a) they are in a genuine, loving and stable relationship and have been living together for at least 12 months....and can provide evidence of that.
> (b) the partner meets the same English Language Requirement as a principal applicant - minimum 6.5 overall in IELTS.
> (c) They have a qualification that is recognized as being at least equivalent to a Level 7 qualification in NZ (i.e. it is stated exactly on the exemption list for the country of award) OR the international qualification has been assessed by NZQA as being at least equivalent to a Level 7 qualification in NZ.
> 
> Meet all this and the partner can claim 20 points. If they cannot achieve the Level 7 then it'll be 10 points.
> If the partner cannot meet the English language requirement OR you cannot prove the relationship then 0 points.



That's absolutely correct, marriage is not mandatory but in case of India, its a rare case of having a partner staying with you (that you can prove as well) without being married  :bowl:


----------



## janadhakshin

escapedtonz said:


> Yes you could get another 10 points (60 in total) for the Masters degree on it's own merit, however you then cannot use this qualification to claim the LTSSL bonus points as this qualification doesn't meet those requirements - it must be a level 7 degree for LTSSL.
> Assuming both your Masters and Bachelors degrees are in the same field and are both recognized by Immigration or have been assessed by NZQA with a satisfactory outcome in line with an equivalent level degree in NZ, then it is likely you can use both in your application which may take you to the magic 140 point.


Many Thanks. 

I have not yet done assessment but planning to do. 

I have checked LTSSL requirements, my qualifications are listed there as both are ICT related. Already in my ACS assessment my Bachelor BCA degree assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, so I think it won't be an issue.

What kind of documents needs to be submitted for showing experience? Do I need to to assessment for Experience as well?

Regards,
Jana


----------



## janadhakshin

Kyra J said:


> If you are married, you can add partners 20 pts



Thanks Kyra. Yeah I know that requirement if partner qualifies with sufficient English and qualification as mentioned by *escapedtonz*

Unfortunately in this case I'm single.


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Many Thanks.
> 
> I have not yet done assessment but planning to do.
> 
> I have checked LTSSL requirements, my qualifications are listed there as both are ICT related. Already in my ACS assessment my Bachelor BCA degree assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, so I think it won't be an issue.
> 
> What kind of documents needs to be submitted for showing experience? Do I need to to assessment for Experience as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


For experience you need to submit evidence that proves your experience claim. The best of those is a formal letter or letters from your employer or employers HR Dept stating that 'your name' was employed from xx date to xx date in xx role and your responsibilities included xx and xx and xx etc etc.
If you cannot get this evidence then you could ask a previous manager. The higher in authority the better. If that's also unavailable a previous colleague may be able to provide a reference but at this level it'll have to be a sworn affidavit through a solicitor.
There is no formal body that assesses experience like NZQA assesses qualifications. NZQA will need work experience data to allow them to carry out the full IQA assessment of a qualification but they don't actually assess the experience. They just use it as supporting evidence.
The Immigration case officer will do the work experience assessment with your ITA paperwork submission to ensure you are eligible to claim the points that you are claiming on the EOI that relates to work experience.


----------



## janadhakshin

escapedtonz said:


> For experience you need to submit evidence that proves your experience claim. The best of those is a formal letter or letters from your employer or employers HR Dept stating that 'your name' was employed from xx date to xx date in xx role and your responsibilities included xx and xx and xx etc etc.
> If you cannot get this evidence then you could ask a previous manager. The higher in authority the better. If that's also unavailable a previous colleague may be able to provide a reference but at this level it'll have to be a sworn affidavit through a solicitor.
> There is no formal body that assesses experience like NZQA assesses qualifications. NZQA will need work experience data to allow them to carry out the full IQA assessment of a qualification but they don't actually assess the experience. They just use it as supporting evidence.
> The Immigration case officer will do the work experience assessment with your ITA paperwork submission to ensure you are eligible to claim the points that you are claiming on the EOI that relates to work experience.


Thanks Mate. I have submitted my PAR, current status says "Application Awaiting Process" Do I need to send physical mail of my application or just e-mail is enough?


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Thanks Mate. I have submitted my PAR, current status says "Application Awaiting Process" Do I need to send physical mail of my application or just e-mail is enough?


Send physical mail of application or just e-mail to who ?


----------



## janadhakshin

escapedtonz said:


> Send physical mail of application or just e-mail to who ?



Thanks. I mean just e-mail to QRS ([email protected]).

I will courier my application.


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Thanks. I mean just e-mail to QRS ([email protected]).
> 
> I will courier my application.


PAR is all done online or by email. It is only IQA where you need to physically send in documents and other evidence.


----------



## janadhakshin

*Got PAR - Results*

Hi escapedtonz,

I got my PAR result as below.


The Pre-assessment Result for your nominated qualification, *Master of Science in Systems Engineering* awarded in 2012 

Pre-assessment Result:

On the information available, the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA) assesses this qualification as comparable to the learning outcome of a qualification at *Level 9* on the New Zealand Qualifications Framework.

Supported degree Bachelor of computer Applications (BCA)

Though I got a positive result shall I go for full assessment before lodging EOI. As I am depend on bonus 10 points for LTSSL???

*SM16:* Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- M.S Systems Engineering) --> 10


Regards,
Jana


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Hi escapedtonz,
> 
> I got my PAR result as below.
> 
> 
> The Pre-assessment Result for your nominated qualification, *Master of Science in Systems Engineering* awarded in 2012
> 
> Pre-assessment Result:
> 
> On the information available, the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA) assesses this qualification as comparable to the learning outcome of a qualification at *Level 9* on the New Zealand Qualifications Framework.
> 
> Supported degree Bachelor of computer Applications (BCA)
> 
> Though I got a positive result shall I go for full assessment before lodging EOI. As I am depend on bonus 10 points for LTSSL???
> 
> *SM16:* Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- M.S Systems Engineering) --> 10
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


PAR assessment is sufficient for the EOI stage. 
Did your Bachelors require assessment ? If so what did that achieve ? You can only use Bachelors degree for LTSSL as Masters does not meet the requirements.
You will need the IQA assessment of the Masters and Bachelors (if assessment was required) but only if you get the ITA so you may as well wait for that stage as you will have 4 months to submit after ITA has been given.


----------



## janadhakshin

escapedtonz said:


> PAR assessment is sufficient for the EOI stage.
> Did your Bachelors require assessment ? If so what did that achieve ? You can only use Bachelors degree for LTSSL as Masters does not meet the requirements.
> You will need the IQA assessment of the Masters and Bachelors (if assessment was required) but only if you get the ITA so you may as well wait for that stage as you will have 4 months to submit after ITA has been given.


Thanks. I think it won't be necessary for my Bachelor degree at this time and as it was already assessed by ACS as *Major in Computing* and my experience assessed to be suitable for *263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)* of the ANZSCO Code. 

So thinking in New Zealand also will have same kind of result.

One last query before lodging EOI, how to claim bonus for LTSSL experience, how the evaluation done and what supporting kind of documents needed?

Regards,
Jana

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SM11: Relevant work Exp 8 Years --> 25
SM13: Absolute Skill Shortage 8 Years (LTSSL-ICT-263111) --> 15 (B)
SM14: Qualification ( Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 60
SM16: Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- Bachelor Computer Application)--> 10 (B)
SM18: Age 20-29 --> 30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Thanks. I think it won't be necessary for my Bachelor degree at this time and as it was already assessed by ACS as *Major in Computing* and my experience assessed to be suitable for *263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)* of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> So thinking in New Zealand also will have same kind of result.
> 
> One last query before lodging EOI, how to claim bonus for LTSSL experience, how the evaluation done and what supporting kind of documents needed?
> 
> Regards,
> Jana
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> SM11: Relevant work Exp 8 Years --> 25
> SM13: Absolute Skill Shortage 8 Years (LTSSL-ICT-263111) --> 15 (B)
> SM14: Qualification ( Bachelor Computer Application / System) --> 60
> SM16: Qualification Absolute Skill Shortage (LTSSL- Bachelor Computer Application)--> 10 (B)
> SM18: Age 20-29 --> 30
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Yes it may well get the same result, but ACS isn't recognized in NZ. 
If your Bachelor degree is not recognized in NZ (not on the exemption list for the awarding country) then you MUST at least have PAR assessment of it before submitting EOI if points within the EOI rely on that qualification. You can't just claim them and have the assessment retrospectively as there is no guarantee that it will be assessed at the desired level.
You need that qualification for LTSSL bonus points as you cannot use the Masters. 

In terms of claiming the LTSSL points, it is for you to make that claim, but you MUST make sure you meet all the requirements to make that LTSSL bonus points claim on the EOI. If you say you hold the necessary qualification (Level 7 Bachelors degree) and it isn't recognized so needs assessment then Preliminary Checking will catch you out if your EOI is selected and the points will be removed and your EOI returned to the pool. There is no preliminary checking of experience for the EOI stage. You make the claim and if you subsequently get through to the ITA stage it is with that submission that you must provide the evidence that allows you to have those points.


----------



## janadhakshin

Hi,

I have submitted EOI but payment is pending, how long I have to make payment of 530 nz$? is there any timeline to make payment after submitting. 

Is my EOI already in pool or will it appear in pool only after payment.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## Kyra J

janadhakshin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but payment is pending, how long I have to make payment of 530 nz$? is there any timeline to make payment after submitting.
> 
> Is my EOI already in pool or will it appear in pool only after payment.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


I don't think it will be eligible for the draw until the payment is made in full.



Time Line___________________________________________________________
IELTS : 19/03/2016; IELTS Result: 03/04/2016 (7 over all); IQA Submitted: 19/04/2016 ; IQA Result: 12/06/2016 (7 band); EOI Submitted: 18/06/2016 (150 Points) ; EOI Selected: 22/06/2016; ITA : Waiting..........


----------



## janadhakshin

Kyra J said:


> I don't think it will be eligible for the draw until the payment is made in full.
> 
> 
> 
> Time Line___________________________________________________________
> IELTS : 19/03/2016; IELTS Result: 03/04/2016 (7 over all); IQA Submitted: 19/04/2016 ; IQA Result: 12/06/2016 (7 band); EOI Submitted: 18/06/2016 (150 Points) ; EOI Selected: 22/06/2016; ITA : Waiting..........


Thanks Kyra


----------



## escapedtonz

janadhakshin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but payment is pending, how long I have to make payment of 530 nz$? is there any timeline to make payment after submitting.
> 
> Is my EOI already in pool or will it appear in pool only after payment.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


I have submitted my Expression of Interest, but I am having problems with the payment. - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------



## janadhakshin

escapedtonz said:


> I have submitted my Expression of Interest, but I am having problems with the payment. - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


Thanks mate.


----------



## janadhakshin

Hello Guys.

I received my ITA yesterday. One more step further towards my NZ dream. 

Now working on my NZQA assessment and other processes including PCC etc.


----------



## KATaredun85

*Store equivalents*

Good morning, all!
Day 3 of moving to New Zealand from the United States. Staying at an Air Bnb in Auckland for a couple weeks while I find a job. Came here only with a Suitcase and a Carry on bag, so I've been buying random necessities as I find that I may need them; I am starting off from scratch here. Trying to find where to go seems to be a challenge. A little discouraged with options, but it's only day three, so I imagine it will just take time. Also, I'm mainly on foot, just took a train yesterday, adventuring at a reasonable pace, but still would like a list of places to go when you need X, Y, or Z. 

So far, here's what I got.
Countdown - local supermarket, seems there are a few of these around (like Safeway, Stop and Shop, Publix or what have you)

The Warehouse - budget housewares and other life necessities (think Fred Meyer or Target without the food, maybe some snacks)

Briscoes - not yet been to one of these but I think its another housewares place (maybe like Bed Bath & Beyond?)

...
Please post any suggestions that may add to this list. 
Thank you!
-KimAT


----------



## Giles_50

come and start your own plastering business there is a housing boom and trades are well short in most areas away from christchurch


----------



## samsmith

Great!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ngui_004

Thank you


----------



## TFC

*How so far?*



KATaredun85 said:


> Good morning, all!
> Day 3 of moving to New Zealand from the United States. Staying at an Air Bnb in Auckland for a couple weeks while I find a job. Came here only with a Suitcase and a Carry on bag, so I've been buying random necessities as I find that I may need them; I am starting off from scratch here. Trying to find where to go seems to be a challenge. A little discouraged with options, but it's only day three, so I imagine it will just take time. Also, I'm mainly on foot, just took a train yesterday, adventuring at a reasonable pace, but still would like a list of places to go when you need X, Y, or Z.
> 
> So far, here's what I got.
> Countdown - local supermarket, seems there are a few of these around (like Safeway, Stop and Shop, Publix or what have you)
> 
> The Warehouse - budget housewares and other life necessities (think Fred Meyer or Target without the food, maybe some snacks)
> 
> Briscoes - not yet been to one of these but I think its another housewares place (maybe like Bed Bath & Beyond?)
> 
> ...
> Please post any suggestions that may add to this list.
> Thank you!
> -KimAT


Hi Kim, 
How has it been so far? Ya Briscoes is good for bedding - sheets, etc. Farmer' is only good when they have their sales. We've been here, in Hawke's Bay 2 yeasrs and 9 months.
Best regards, Mike


----------



## Satya S

Hi Guys,

I am about to submit my EOI for NZ immigration.

I have a query regarding this, I stayed in Doha, Qatar from June'2012 to Nov'2014 but not continuous. I used to travel back to INDIA for every 6 months.

Now my query is do I still need to submit my Police Clearance Certificate from Doha, Qatar.

Looking forward for reply

Regards,
SS


----------



## TFC

Satya S said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI for NZ immigration.
> 
> I have a query regarding this, I stayed in Doha, Qatar from June'2012 to Nov'2014 but not continuous. I used to travel back to INDIA for every 6 months.
> 
> Now my query is do I still need to submit my Police Clearance Certificate from Doha, Qatar.
> 
> Looking forward for reply
> 
> Regards,
> SS


Ask NZ immigration. I found them very helpful.
Mike


----------



## Satya S

TFC said:


> Ask NZ immigration. I found them very helpful.
> Mike


Sure Mike, thank you!!

Regard,
SS


----------



## Mohamedatif123

interested


----------



## jfcfrederick

Hello!!! I am planning to work in New Zealand as a physical therapist. For the certification, I need to take either the IELTS or the Australian Occupational English Test (OET). My questions, can I take the OET here in the Philippines, specifically Metro Manila and which is easier, the IELTS or the OET??

Thank you for answering!!


----------



## tanviaga

*Query on NZ visa*

Hi everyone,

I am getting married in Dec and planning to move to NZ in Jan. My fiance has a resident visa. Which visa is more preferable for me i.e. 
option 1 - visitor visa from India and then apply for a work visa once I get there or option 2 - visa under culturally based marriage visa from India and then work visa from NZ.


----------



## TomO1989

*Visas!!!*

Hi all!!

Me, my wife and 2 children are currently in the process of planning a move to Auckland. We are hoping to be out there by early 2021 depending on house sale times etc. My wife is kiwi (born there) and has been in the UK since 2012. We have 2 children aged 2 and 3 months and got married almost 3 years ago. 

Can anybody offer any advise on how long it took for their visa to be granted? Or any further advise with the application? I've read about having to have a medical, the costs and that it can take up to 10 months?

If anyone can shed some light on their experience with this, we would find it very useful.

Thanks in advance!


----------

